# Mileage indicator



## Horrible (Sep 15, 2019)

On the dashboard of my 2014 model S the battery icon shows 240 mi when the battery is fully charged yet the actual mileage I get doesn’t come close.
According to the navigation my destination was 68 mi.

After returning home I figured I drove about 145 mi and the battery showed 34 mi left which would total 179mi.

That’s a far cry from 240 mi!!!
Is that normal?
Are they all that inaccurate?

I had the a/c on and drove interstate speed limits all the way. Which was 65 mph and 70 mph.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The advice I give people now is drive with the percentage on the battery instead of the mileage range for a few days. Once you get used to the effect your daily commute has on the actual battery percentage, you'll see what has the greatest effect on it, and in turn, understand where the mileage estimate is inaccurate.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Horrible said:


> Are they all that inaccurate?


The display of 240 miles is 240 *rated* miles, and yes, it is common for actual mileage to be somewhat less. This is very similar to gas cars often not getting the rated mpg. Actual mpg may vary.

You did not mention the time frame of your trip, but there can also be "miles" lost when the car is parked. Of particular concern on the S or X, make sure that the "always connected" radial button is NOT selected in the car's settings. If it is selected, the car remains in a standby mode that uses more energy.

Here is a screenshot I grabbed several years ago of part of Tesla's explanation of the variability of actual range for the model S and the original roadster. Perhaps it may help.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The 240 miles displayed on screen is "rated range", so what will make you fall short of that...

Highway speeds
Wind
Cold temperature
Continuous heavy acceleration
Rain/wet pavement
Under inflated tires
and so on...
Lots of factors, so yes very likely nothing at all is wrong.

For a better estimate, check out the trip computer.


----------

